# Chihuahua not barking?



## ian

Hi! I have a male chihuahua who is 1 and 1/3 year old. I read it on a magazine that chihuahuas bark quite a lot but mine doesn't at all. He barked like 2 or 3 times when we played but none other than that. Is there anything wrong with my dog?


----------



## Krista

Nope, chihuahuas *can* bark a lot, but if they're socialized really, really well sometimes they bark a lot less or not at all. Yoshi doesn't really bark either. She started to, but I stopped her from getting that habit ^_^ I know another chihuahua around my neighborhood, and she doesn't ever bark either.


----------



## ddansik

my male did not start barking a lot untill I had him for 4-5 months and he established his territory which is the bedroom and front door he now goes crazy with growling and barking anytime someone opens either door when I first got him he was so quiet my females never bark but they are still under a year old and beleive me he barks enough for all 3. how long have you had you chi


----------



## SCRAPPY

Scrappy didn't bark at all when we got him-He started barking when we got Maddie about 2yrs ago


----------



## Alisha

Welcome to the board :hello2:

Mia's only 3 months old & I think I've heard her bark once :lol: She makes up for not barking with all her other antics though :lol: My others bark alot if they hear or see something they're the best watchdogs ever :thumbleft:


----------



## Nathalie25

My mylo does not really bark either and if he does it is almost a wisper. He gurgles alot when he is playing though. It is funny.


----------



## REBECCA

my stepdaughters dog never ever barks and he's 2 years. doens't cry either. you never hear a peep out of him. my dog on the other hand barks only if he hears a strange noise. he's pretty good thank god, since we rent. mine is almost a year.


----------



## Clek1430

Be thankful, Demi barks every time someone comes in the shop. It drives me insane. I have tried everything to teach her to stop but it has not been successful at all.


----------



## kimmiek915

My baby actually didn't bark for the first couple of weeks I had her, and then once she started, it just got louder and louder, and now, she barks at EVERYTHING all the time! SO definitely enjoy it while it lasts. My chihuahua seriously barks at the tiniest of noises. I don't think an ant could even crawl by without her noticing. =/


----------



## CM Katie

The only time Carl barks is when he wants attention. If I'm ignoring him he'll barkbarkbark (of course then I just keep ignoring him until he stops)
He doesn't bark at other dogs or people or anything, thank goodness!


----------



## trixiesmom

Oh my, I would love to have that problem. Teenie didn't bark when we first got him either, now he barks if someone is coming around our home. He still doesn't bark excessively. Now, Rainbow!!!!! That's another story, I need to know what to do to shut her up. She barks at everything and I mean everything. I've threatened to put a muzzle on her. Trixie barks when someone comes around the house or inside, but not near as much as little mouthy Rainbow.


----------



## usmcjess

All dogs bark a lot. Chihuahuas are no exception to the rule. Mine only bark if someone is at the door.


----------



## Bijou

My daughter's Chi Nini (she's 12 years old) never barks when she's the only dog. But if she's with another barker she barks right along with them.!!


----------



## stephybooboo

hehe monkey see monkey do :lol: kujo used to not bark and i was like good i didnt' get a "yippy" chi. now he barks anytime someone touches ANY door handle if the juggle it he can hear it. and he barks when he wants attention.


----------



## dlambertz

my afghan barks much more than the chi does. mia thinks she is the protector of all *sighs* i am glad she is not excessive cause when she does bark it is big...


----------



## danielle&Scott

Tiny Barks all the time - If someone is at the door - If it is someone he doesnt know - if the mailman is here


----------



## stephybooboo

chis are good watch dogs- can't do much once someone gets in but they'll let you know someone is there! :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Gizmo never barked until he was about 5/6 months old and he let out a small bark. He still barely ever barks, if he see's someone down the street he makes a gruff sound but never barks, only time he does it is when he see's the squirrels and it's like 2 barks and that is it.
After hearing my neighbors chi who is non-stop barking I am not complaining...I'm happy with my non-vocal boy...

Oh but he does make squeeky whines in place of barks, he uses those when he wants something because he knows I melt


----------



## LondonChihuahua

Vixie was totally mute when she was young! Now things changed when we got beni! They now bark if people coe near the house and sometimes at other dogs but they are quite easy to shut up! Beni is a very vocal dog though, he makes the strangest noises when he plays!!!


----------



## Chandra741

*Barking*

My Zsa Zsa is now 11 months old and has probably only barked twice in her life. Both times was when she saw herself in the mirror. I think sometimes it has a lot to do with breeding. Zsa Zsa's parents and siblings don't bark either. Its amazin but I love it. However, she does make little crying sounds when she wants my attention!


----------



## Gracie'smom

Gracie hardly ever barks. She will occasionally bark at the cat when she wants him to play with her, and she barks at anything new (shadows, a bag on the floor that wasn't there before, that sort of thing). But she never barks at the doorbell or much of anything else. They're all different.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Clek1430 said:


> Be thankful, Demi barks every time someone comes in the shop. It drives me insane. I have tried everything to teach her to stop but it has not been successful at all.


YUP! Tito barks at every little noise....every time the front door opens, etc. He's great with strangers (most anyway...all of them after a few minutes), but he's a yapper!


----------

